# Six13 Owners



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Just picked my six13-5 up today!!!


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I purchased a 2008 Six13 -1 compact crank last year. It was my first road bike after years of mtbing. I really enjoy the ride but have nothing to compare it to. I have do ride from 10 miles to 150 miles with no problems. Im 33yrs old, 165#.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*2007 Team 2*

I have a 2007 Six13 Team 2 stock set up which I have had for almost three years. It has been a great bike. I rode 85 miles on every imaginable road surface last Sunday and still felt great when I got home. By the way, I am 55 and both of the guys I rode with that day were on Specialized Roubaixs and I can guarantee you they did not feel any better than me after the ride.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry to revive an old thread (I'm all about recycling, ya know?), but I finally built up a 
Six13 frameset. I've always wanted a Cannondale because of their reputation and was VERY happy with the ride quality and engineering.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Did you get a 2008 model or an earlier edition? IMHO, the original that Simoni rode in the 2003 TDF (nude aluminum w/nude carbon) and the 2005 (same appearance) are the prettiest. It's too bad about the clear coat issues that they had. Does anyone know if that was just a cosmetic flaw or if that actually affected the frame's structural integrity?

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had two 2005 edition frames and one of them was replace by Cannondale due to clear coat problem and other one is fine without any problem. Cannondale fixed the problem since then but not sure on the nude aluminum version which still experience the spider crack on some joints on the frame.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale fixed the problem since then.


Yeah,they fixed the problem all right. By painting all their frames now-no more nude frames!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cheaper to make the one with paint over nude aluminum.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Cheaper to make the one with paint over nude aluminum.


Yeah,especially when you get tired of warranting all those nudes,like my 07 System.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The new(er) frames in the Six13 and CAAD9s have a new shot peening process that prevented them from being clear coated. Apparently, to clear coat, it they need to acid etch the frame since there is (obviously) no primer. The acid etch somehow removes some of the shot peeing. 


Starnut


----------



## Hawkeyenfo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a 2006, clear coated....no frame issues!! I'm 6'2" and 200 lbs...best riding bike I've owned. Campy Carbon Record and Kyseriums....


----------



## LD001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great those clearcoated frames. I bought my frame second hand for little because of the clearcoat problem. It doesn't bother me, it's my winter bike Here it is after a training ride:


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Winter bike? That looks like a 'cross bike to me!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My 08


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Upgrades!*

If all goes according to plan, my 07 will be sporting a new Campy Chorus 11 group and new wheels by the end of next week! I've had new bike fever for some time now, but couldn't make a decision, so just went with a new group.

Bill


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

AvantDale said:


> My 08



How do like those wheels ?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Put around 200 miles so far. I do like them despite the internet paranoia...

They roll fast, climb well, also reduced alot of "chatter" over rough road.


----------

